# Do you keep your trailer title in the trailer?



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I do not leave anything in my trailer that has my address on it. I keep Coggins in my truck, when hauling across state lines I need access to them if I am stopped while driving. As for my title it never leaves the lock box at my house. There is no reason to store that in the truck or trailer. I do store my trailer registration in my glove box along with my truck registration. I have nice envelopes for my insurance info and registration and a separate one for Coggins and health papers. I do have a handly magnetic folder in my trailer that I keep park maps in. I travel to many different parks during the year and love to have maps handy to carry with me when I ride or to view before the ride.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

The title to my trailer is in a lockbox in the house. I have a binder with horse info (Coggins, etc) that I keep in the trailer and also have a photo of the Coggins for each horse on my phone.
You could always take a photo of the title and save it on your phone if you think it might be needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lb27312 (Aug 25, 2018)

None of my titles are kept in my vehicles. No reason that anyone should want to see them. Registration and Insurance is all I have in my vehicles.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I put all necessary documents, or more usually, copies of documents, in the towing vehicle.

I only take any relevant horse documents with me if we’re going somewhere that’s likely to want to see them.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Do *not *keep a title, signed or not in your trailer...
To easy to forge a signature and poof, it gone!!
No motor vehicle office requires more than a signed title to change ownership of a vehicle..
Even a copy carried should be clearly marked COPY across the document if you insist on having it with you.
I've driven over many state lines towing trailers and been stopped for paperwork for various reasons and never was a title asked for..._never._

Coggins for horses should not be kept in a trailer either but in the tow vehicle as many states recognize coggins as proof of owning since owners name & address are stated on the legal document...
Depending upon who, why you are stopped you may not be permitted to go in your trailer to retrieve those documents...
Sometimes road stops are not pleasant...

Today a phone camera picture is accepted most anyplace by me for coggins and drivers license for ID in my state.
Please...Keep no "original" title in your trailer
_You do not need a title with you_... keep it home with all of your other valuables such as birth certificates, marriage license and such...
Consider cloud storage, password protected for documents to show if you fear needing and not having access..
🐴...


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Just the registration. Coggins in the truck.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks guys. I think I was confusing title with registration. I finally got my title back in the mail from registering it, but of course I have no idea where I put the registration. I'll go find it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Everything in the truck. Our insurance policy is our title.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ACinATX said:


> Before I ask the question, let me put in a plug for these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use a notebook with the plastic sleeves to hold copies of horse's pedigrees, Coggins, Health Certs and a copy of my trailer title. The Truck reg stays in the truck with me. In OK we don't have to register our trailers, so the only thing that proves it's mine is the copy of the title. If needed when hauling I just grab the notebook and hand it over. It's especially nice to have it all handy like that if you're crossing state lines with a full trailer and need to stop for inspection. I've had folks at the weigh stations comment on how easy it made things for them to check that papers matched horses and got the job done quickly (important if it's ugly weather or beastly hot).


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

My title is in the house in a lock box with all the other titles. I don't keep original papers in it either. I have the originals in the house and then a binder with copies of medical records, registration, memberships, etc. in the truck.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Never In the next six lifetimes would I keep anything with my personal information in the trailer, including Coggins as those Coggins papers are very stealable items. I have heard people laugh about putting the wrong coggins papers on a horse so they could go somewhere. It’s harder these days with the photos on the papers, but it can still be done.

My trailer is so old it didn’t come with a title, it came with a Bill of Lading as proof of ownership. It and every title to everything I own is in the safety deposit box at the bank.


----------

